
Linux local privilege escalation (CVE-2017-1000364 and CVE-2017-1000366) - syvanen
https://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-1000364
======
syvanen
Qualys Security Advisory: Blog:
[https://blog.qualys.com/securitylabs/2017/06/19/the-stack-
cl...](https://blog.qualys.com/securitylabs/2017/06/19/the-stack-clash) and
email: [https://www.qualys.com/2017/06/19/stack-clash/stack-
clash.tx...](https://www.qualys.com/2017/06/19/stack-clash/stack-clash.txt)

Red Hat:
[https://access.redhat.com/security/vulnerabilities/stackguar...](https://access.redhat.com/security/vulnerabilities/stackguard)

Debian: [https://security-
tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2017-1000364](https://security-
tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2017-1000364)

SuSe:
[https://www.suse.com/security/cve/CVE-2017-1000364/](https://www.suse.com/security/cve/CVE-2017-1000364/)

